# Oris Aquis Date 41.5 MM size comparison with 39.5 and 43.5



## John Frum

A friend of mine and I, both Aquis fans, bought 43.5mm Aquis on bracelets. His wrist is @ 6.5 inches/165mm, mine 7.25/184mm. We both decided, while they wore smaller than their dimensions, the watches were a bit too large. One of us said, "I wish they made 'em in 41-42." I'd tried on a 39.5mm and found it wore too small for me. He tried a 39.5mm and found it perfect for him, after seeing it on him I agree.

On a lark, I searched "Aquis 41mm" in early March and saw Oris had done it! I bought it sight unseen, and for me it's the Goldilocks Aquis. I'll post some comparison photos. I synchronized the Oriseseses to a perfect five minutes slow. Please enjoy the photos and the various other fails within, all added (mostly in ignorance and/or laissez-faire photography) for character.

NOTES:

-Oris watches are pictured largest to smallest left to right, except for case thickness measurements between the 39.5 and 41.5. The 39.5 Clean Ocean is thicker than usual, IIRC, because of the reclaimed plastic under the case back. 43.5 and 41.5 case thickness are the same.

-The only time the 43.5 Aquis is included is when all three Aquis watches are pictured.

-The Citizen watches used for comparison are the Nighthawk BJ7006-56L 42mm and "Prime" BN0151-09L 43mm. I couldn't get the Citizens perfectly flat, and they sit a tad higher than the Aquis. Omegas pictured with the 39.5 and 41.5 are 42mm Speedy Pro Hesalite and 41mm SMPc .

-The clasps on the 41.5 and 39.5 are the same.

-According to the AD, the 41.5 and 43.5 use the same tri wing tool to remove the screw bars, Oris part #30 0773X. They look the same to me.

Many thanks to those who loaned me watches (both of 'em Devil Dogs)! Posts like this have always helped me when I can't get to an AD when considering a purchase.
Enjoy!


----------



## sticky

Nice to see them lined up like that.


----------



## Predictabilly

Thanks man!


----------



## NC_Hager626

Thanks for taking the time to illustrate the comparison of the three sizes of Aquis divers. I found it very informative.


----------



## mase44

This post is super helpful, thank you! I really like the Aquis, but I have gone back and forth over the sizes. Seeing them together and with a Speedy is a great visual to actually understand the size differences.


----------



## Gray_Panther

Thank you for posting! I didn't know Oris made a 41.5mm, and it is now my favorite sized Aquis!


----------



## John Frum

Glad to help, gentlemen 

I'd traded the mentioned WIS buddy for his black w/orange 2017 Aquis 43.5. Subjectively, it looked slightly smaller than the blue sunburst dial. I traded it off, and will eBay the blue one soon.

I'll keep the 41.5. These watches really wear smaller than their stated and real world measurements, keep in mind the height is nearly all above the wrist. A nicely chunky diver, Oris really has covered their bases with the three sizes.


----------



## chamaeleo

Very useful post, thanks! I'm looking to buy an Aquis and can't quite decide on the size, although from what I read around it seems that the 41,5 wears like a 40mm of others brands, which normally is the sweet spot for my 18,3 mm (7,25 inch) wrist.


----------



## temjiin

Super useful, thanks. They need to put more dial options on the 41.5 for sure.


----------



## guysmiles

Appreciate this post - always a fan of Oris but never pulled the trigger given the size options. 41 perfect.


----------



## Briangep

Here is a photo of the 39.5 on my 6.5" wrist. IMO it's a perfect for for me, I tried the 43.5 and it was huge!


----------



## cdnguyen729

Thanks for the comparison as it has made my decision to get a 39.5mm instead of 41.5!


----------



## Noelandry

If you have any ability to try the watch on. Do it. My wrist is 7” and is flat as a pancake. 43.5mm is about the smallest I go. Wrist shots are so subjective.


----------



## John Frum

Noelandry said:


> If you have any ability to try the watch on. Do it. My wrist is 7" and is flat as a pancake. 43.5mm is about the smallest I go. Wrist shots are so subjective.


Much truth here.

It will also depend on size preference. The black 43.5 looked fine on him, although at the bleeding edge of what he could pull off. Both 43.5's fit me, I just preferred something closer to a 41-42 and found the 39.5 too small


----------



## colonelpurple

39.5mm, perfect Jewelry &#8230;..


----------



## Marly

My biggest issue with the 39.5 was the fact it was just as thick as the 43.5 but much smaller diameter so i felt the proportions were off. For people who have tried the 41.5, how are the proportions? Does it feel too thick?


----------



## John Frum

These are thick watches. I'll agree with you, the 39.5 is a hockey puck. Having tried all three, IMO only, the 41.5 manages the dimensions the best. 
Of course nothing works like trying one on.

The cases are kettle shaped and sheer; there's nothing to visually break up the watch head as it's almost all above the lugs, and wears above the wrist. The bracelets are all super comfortable. I felt the weight of the 43.5 a lot more than the 41.5. I tried the 39.5 on for about 30 seconds and knew it was a pass.

Non-answers are frustrating, I know. Problem is the questions and answers are often subjective in this hobby.

Example:
The 41.5mm Omega Seamaster 300 Master co-axial at @15mm in height wears about the same height on my wrist as the Aquis 41.5mm @13mm thick. .

Not too thick _for me _ given I understand dive watches can be chunkers. Another example, the 16mm thick Planet Oceans to include the 39.5 are too thick for me. I tried them on at the same time as the SM300MC.


----------



## colonelpurple

12.5mm is thin for a divers. I think the thickness of the 39.5mm is perfect. It needs a dive presence.


----------



## Oris1977

Another vote for the 41.5! I love mine and it gets the most wrist time! The proportions are great. The 41.5 Aquis wears smaller than my 42 mm Hamilton Khaki Field but about the same as my 40 mm Rolex GMT Master II. Tried to post some pics. Probably not the best pics in the world but I tried. Lol.


----------



## John Frum

Pictures did the trick.


----------



## hornet222

Thanks. Very useful and helped me to decided to go for the 39.5 version


----------



## Earl Grey

Oris1977 said:


> Another vote for the 41.5! I love mine and it gets the most wrist time! The proportions are great. The 41.5 Aquis wears smaller than my 42 mm Hamilton Khaki Field but about the same as my 40 mm Rolex GMT Master II. Tried to post some pics. Probably not the best pics in the world but I tried. Lol.


Great photos. Thank you. What's your wrist size, please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barolo

John Frum said:


> I'll agree with you, the 39.5 is a hockey puck.


 I didn't look at a 41.5, but my 43.5mm Source of Life is way more proportional that the smaller diameter, but same thickness, 39.5. A non-WIS person also brought it up, but I had already thought the same.


----------



## benp1

John Frum said:


> A friend of mine and I, both Aquis fans, bought 43.5mm Aquis on bracelets. His wrist is @ 6.5 inches/165mm, mine 7.25/184mm. We both decided, while they wore smaller than their dimensions, the watches were a bit too large. One of us said, "I wish they made 'em in 41-42." I'd tried on a 39.5mm and found it wore too small for me. He tried a 39.5mm and found it perfect for him, after seeing it on him I agree.
> 
> On a lark, I searched "Aquis 41mm" in early March and saw Oris had done it! I bought it sight unseen, and for me it's the Goldilocks Aquis. I'll post some comparison photos. I synchronized the Oriseseses to a perfect five minutes slow. Please enjoy the photos and the various other fails within, all added (mostly in ignorance and/or laissez-faire photography) for character.
> 
> NOTES:
> 
> -Oris watches are pictured largest to smallest left to right, except for case thickness measurements between the 39.5 and 41.5. The 39.5 Clean Ocean is thicker than usual, IIRC, because of the reclaimed plastic under the case back. 43.5 and 41.5 case thickness are the same.
> 
> -The only time the 43.5 Aquis is included is when all three watches are pictured.
> 
> -The Citizen watches used for comparison are the Nighthawk BJ7006-56L 42mm and "Prime" BN0151-09L 43mm. I couldn't get the Citizens perfectly flat, and they sit a tad higher than the Aquis. Omegas pictured with the 39.5 and 41.5 are 42mm Speedy Pro Hesalite and 41mm SMPc .
> 
> -The clasps on the 41.5 and 39.5 are the same.
> 
> -According to the AD, the 41.5 and 43.5 use the same tri wing tool to remove the screw bars, Oris part #30 0773X. They look the same to me.
> 
> Many thanks to those who loaned me watches (both of 'em Devil Dogs)! Posts like this have always helped me when I can't get to an AD when considering a purchase.
> Enjoy!


Thanks for doing this!


----------



## scbkk

Digging up an old thread here, I LOVE the proportions of the 41.5. Wanted to make a glossy black dial black bezel my daily after trying on the blue/black version in a store. Then I came to realize that the specific colour configuration doesn't exist. super bummed. Doesn't really make sense to me as you'd assume they'd sell a lot of them. 

My first thought is that they wanted to drive people to pick up the sunray 41.5 calibre 400 version. But that dial is so different from the glossy black one that I like on the 43.5, but want on the 41.5. 

I have a 7-inch wrist and I'm a pretty large dude (6'5). But I'm not sure I love having the 43.5 version as a daily. Maybe I'm overthinking it...but the money I'd be spending isn't a small sum for me. 

Anyone using the 43.5 as a daily? Ive heard they wear smaller but would love to hear about the wearing experience


----------



## John Frum

The 43.5 wore like a 42 on me, maybe slightly larger. The only noticeable chunk IMO is where the bracelet attaches to the lugs. It's a well proportioned watch but keep in mind it's a diver.

I tend to prefer more traditionally sized watches, 39-41mm ish, my one exception is a 42mm Diver 300. The 43.5 Aquis was at the bleeding edge of my preference. I'm 6'1" with a 7.25 wrist, for reference.

If possible, try it on.


----------



## mi6_

Oris Aquis wears great due to the case shape and lug design. I have a small 6.5” wrist. Debated between the 39.5mm and the 41.5mm (never tried the 43.5mm as I knew it was too big). Love my choice of the 39.5mm as it is light and comfortable but not too small.

As a rough guide I’d suggest the following:

6.5” wrist or smaller likely go 39.5mm
6.5”-7.5” likely go 41.5mm
7.5” and up likely go 43.5mm

So much of this comes down to personal preferences though. So best advice is to try them on and decide which one suits you best. There seems to be a general trend towards smaller watches though.


----------



## scbkk

mi6_ said:


> Oris Aquis wears great due to the case shape and lug design. I have a small 6.5” wrist. Debated between the 39.5mm and the 41.5mm (never tried the 43.5mm as I knew it was too big). Love my choice of the 39.5mm as it is light and comfortable but not too small.
> 
> As a rough guide I’d suggest the following:
> 
> 6.5” wrist or smaller likely go 39.5mm
> 6.5”-7.5” likely go 41.5mm
> 7.5” and up likely go 43.5mm
> 
> So much of this comes down to personal preferences though. So best advice is to try them on and decide which one suits you best. There seems to be a general trend towards smaller watches though.
> 
> View attachment 16844706


Pretty reasonable size guide. Thanks all for the advice. I really enjoy the 41.5, from an everyday wear perspective. I could get the 43.5 in the color I prefer but I think it would be a weekend warrior. I guess I better start liking one of the colors offered at my size or move on from the model until I can justify having 2 semi-luxury watches for weekday and weekend 😅


----------



## mi6_

You’d probably be fine given your stature and a 7” wrist wearing the 43mm. The safe bet though is probably the 41.5mm. It definitely won’t be too big and it will be a bit lighter and more comfortable to wear daily. Either way, I’m sure you’ll love the watch. 

I would have considered the 41.5mm, however, the matte dial/bezel/bracelet combo I wanted was only available on either the 39.5mm or 43mm versions making the choice easy with my small wrist.


----------



## Bobcat Sig

mi6_ said:


> You’d probably be fine given your stature and a 7” wrist wearing the 43mm. The safe bet though is probably the 41.5mm. It definitely won’t be too big and it will be a bit lighter and more comfortable to wear daily. Either way, I’m sure you’ll love the watch.
> 
> I would have considered the 41.5mm, however, the matte dial/bezel/bracelet combo I wanted was only available on either the 39.5mm or 43mm versions making the choice easy with my small wrist.


Same. My wrist is just under 7.5" and I have many 42+ mm watches. It becomes more if you like bigger watches and want them to wear bigger than a hard and fast guide. I know quite a few guys with nearly 8" wrists and they won't wear anything over 40mm, preferring 36-39mm watches.


----------



## gt1reach

Super helpful thread, thank you big time!

I have small wrists but even i found the 39,5mm a little to smallish. The 41,5mm is a godsend.


----------

